# iText 2D Vektorgrafiken



## Nusserdt (21. Aug 2016)

Hallo liebes Forum.

Da ich in letzter Zeit viele Grafiken für iText erstellt habe, kam mir die Frage auf ob es nicht ein Tool oder eine andere Möglichkeit gibt, Bilder (.bmp, .png, .jpg) in Vektoren umzuwandeln um diese dann anschließend in eine Quellcode einzuarbeiten.

Das würde den zeitlichen Aufwand erheblich reduzieren und man hat die Option aufwendige Grafiken direkt in sein Quellcode einzubinden ohne das es eine externe Quelle darf.

Über eure Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen, 
liebe Grüße,
Nusserdt.


----------

